# Trade land for Hunt?



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 2 parcels in Iron County Utah that I may be willing to trade for preferably a Utah landowner deer tag. These lots are west of Cedar City near Beryl Junction. The lots are unimproved. Electricity is close, but there is no water. Possibly a great long-term investment. I believe the taxes for both properties this year was less then $50.

*2.27 Acres / Lot 26 Valley of Vision
*1.14 Acres / Garden Valley Ranchos

Let me know if this is something you are interested in. Call or text 435-669-2137.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------

